# Question...



## DWILPAT (Sep 18, 2009)

When was the first "compound" bow introduced to the market??


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The "Allen" was the first compound. The year, Im not sure...

just noticed, there's a thread on this...


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

DWILPAT said:


> When was the first "compound" bow introduced to the market??


The first compound bow was featured in the Magazine "Archery World" May 1967 and was the Allen Compound bow. Tom Jennings tested the new bow and wrote the article. He also retained rights from Allen to build his own version which was granted and Tom actually pictured his model as the lead in the article. This is the magazine to aquire. It is the beginning of a new era.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

my grandpa has an Allen.


----------

